# Tile in shower



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

Going to put Porcelain tile in shower. What's the best way to stick it to hardibacker? Mastic or thin set? Should I do the floor or the walls first? Already have the dry pack down aka "mud bed".


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Ohhhhh Boy. Thinset. Floors.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

angus may say mastic, but i vote for thin set!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Do not use mastic. Also waterproof the walls first especially if you insist on using hardie backer. That was the nice advice. The peanut gallery shall follow.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

thinset, thinset, and more thinset!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I no nuthin bout no tilin.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Liquid nails is doing a contest on here right now..try that to stick the tile...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

adams said:


> Going to put Porcelain tile in shower. What's the best way to stick it to hardibacker? Mastic or thin set? Should I do the floor or the walls first? Already have the dry pack down aka "mud bed".


Mastic limitations:
No wet locations
No tile larger than 8"x8"
No floors
No natural stone


Hardi is known to be sponge like. Roll a few coats of AquaDefense over it and then use a quality modified thinset like Mapei Ultraflex 2 to install the tile. Back butter each tile to get the 93% coverage required by TCNA specifications.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Mastic limitations:
> No wet locations
> No tile larger than 8"x8"
> No floors
> ...


I thought you said you know nuthin bout tile?:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You mean I guessed right?


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

beginners luck! lol


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

Alrighty thanks. 1. Question, you all say no mastic, but why?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It can emulsify when wet. That doesn't bode too well for holding tile up on a wall in a shower.

If you limit your uses of mastic to non-stone back splashes (under 8x8), you'll never go wrong.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

angus242 said:


> Mastic limitations:
> No wet locations
> No tile larger than 8"x8"
> No floors
> ...


What do you think about doing the walls first, then the floor?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

It's not capable of withstanding all the moisture a shower produces.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

adams said:


> What do you think about doing the walls first, then the floor?


I do it both ways but these youngster round here get on my case. I don't care.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it depends on how square.and true the shower area is. If the shower is out of square, doing the floor first may help to hide this. If its good then all your floor tiles should be even and parallel to the walls.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> I think it depends on how square.and true the shower area is. If the shower is out of square, doing the floor first may help to hide this. If its good then all your floor tiles should be even and parallel to the walls.


Well, I will have to check. Not sure how square it is. The walls are getting 13 x 13 and floor is getting 2x2 stone tiles.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

Do you ever put aqua defense on the floor ( mud set ) before tiling??


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I always waterproof a pan. Preferably with a fabric membrane like NobleSeal TS. I trust the thickness of the fabric over liquid on such a critical area.


----------

